
Tensorflow 1.5.0 release canidate includes “eager execution” - supermdguy
https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/releases/tag/v1.5.0-rc0
======
IronWolve
Good to see it, been running tf-nightly, cuda 9.1 nvidia gpu drivers with cuda
8. The entire dependency issues between drivers/apps/libraries have been
incredibly annoying.

~~~
Svenstaro
Some Linux distro package modern versions of tensorflow, cuda, cudnn and
nvidia which all work in tandem which makes this a whole lot less annoying to
deal with.

------
NelsonMinar
Good news for me: "Starting from 1.6 release, our prebuilt binaries will use
AVX instructions. This may break TF on older CPUs."

I just this morning gave up trying to compile Tensorflow from sources with
AVX. I'm sure I could do it given the time but after 5 minutes it was clearly
a more complicated project. Shame it may break older CPUs though, I wonder
what the challenge is in releasing two versions?

~~~
danieljh
Here is how I build architecture optimized TensorFlow 1.4 binaries for
specific AWS instance types:

[https://gist.github.com/daniel-
j-h/b410dd21d4949a54c83d0c386...](https://gist.github.com/daniel-
j-h/b410dd21d4949a54c83d0c3864437f0c)

The build script needs slight adaptions between major TensorFlow releases;
otherwise works great for me so far.

During boot time you can then figure out the instance architecture you are and
fetch the appropriate wheel. Hope it helps.

------
CardenB
What is eager execution?

~~~
euphoria
[https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/tree/r1.5/tensorflo...](https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/tree/r1.5/tensorflow/contrib/eager)

> Eager execution is an experimental interface to TensorFlow that provides an
> imperative programming style (à la NumPy). When you enable eager execution,
> TensorFlow operations execute immediately; you do not execute a pre-
> constructed graph with Session.run().

~~~
Waterluvian
This sounds like it would make mucking about with TensorFlow in the REPL far
easier.

~~~
atupis
And debuging. Usually with tensorflow project I found my self at debuging hell
where I really dont have any clue where the buggy line is.

